# "Kennel Mix" Beef Hearts & Livers?



## Martie (Jun 3, 2008)

I called my meat market today and asked about their kennel mix. They said there isn't much fat in it at all and is just pieces of beef hearts and livers. I know the hearts are MM and might be difficult to gauge the amount of OM in it - but 49 cents a pound - sounds like a good thing and maybe just eyeball the OM part to get close to a good amount of that? 

Does anyone have any experiences with something like this? Any other questions I should ask?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I was feeding similar, but tongue was ground into it. I would buy it and give a heeping spoonful along w/ some RMB's.
Can't go wrong for the price. If you get runny stool treat it as if there is more OM in the mix(you may be able to tell from the smell)


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

I would go buy a pound or two and see what it looks like. If you can identify the pieces of liver and separate them, then you can portion it out better.

If not you run the risk of giving too much organ meat and that leads to loose stools - something I'd be willing to pay $1.00/pound to avoid!


----------



## Martie (Jun 3, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Lauri & The GangI would go buy a pound or two and see what it looks like. If you can identify the pieces of liver and separate them, then you can portion it out better.
> 
> If not you run the risk of giving too much organ meat and that leads to loose stools - something I'd be willing to pay $1.00/pound to avoid!


LOL - I'm right with you there! I'll pick some up tomorrow and see what it's like. Lucky me - it will be fresh - they're making it tonight!


----------



## DrDoom (Nov 7, 2007)

* AMEN! *


----------



## Martie (Jun 3, 2008)

OK, I got it. Basically, it's glop! They are not really forthcoming about what's in it - the man today said they grind up whatever they're not using when they slaughter a cow - it's always beef - has heart, liver, kidneys, etc. - and they sell it to people to feed their dogs. End of story. It would be very difficult to separate anything out even if you could identify it.









A photo:










And a closeup:










Luther has been doing beautifully on his new raw diet - which has included beef liver as his OM - and poops have been perfect from Day 1. I think this mix could work as an OM if I adjust up to accommodate the heart and whatever other MM is in it. I'll start with a tablespoon - see how it goes - and work up from there if all is well. At 49 cents a pound - worth a try, I guess...


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I would treat it as organ meat, and for the price you are getting it is still reasonable. Looks like it may have some tongue in it(white stuff) or it may be fat, is there a way you can ask? If it has tongue, it is worth 49cents# for sure.


----------



## ch3ckpo1nt (Nov 30, 2009)

So glad I'm feeding Nature's Variety Pre-made RAW. I think I'm gonna sick.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I would treat it as a OM as well, depending on what the %'s are (can you ask if it is more organ the muscle?)? Would they know that much atleast?

For the price, I would say go for it. Worth a try, right?


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: ch3ckpo1ntSo glad I'm feeding Nature's Variety Pre-made RAW. I think I'm gonna sick.


I guess when you have been doing it awhile, all you see is dog food. I don't even notice the smell, texture or look of raw meat anymore.. no big... lol. 

I sometimes forget what it looks like to others who don't feed this way.. lol.


----------



## ch3ckpo1nt (Nov 30, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: elisabeth_00117
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: ch3ckpo1ntSo glad I'm feeding Nature's Variety Pre-made RAW. I think I'm gonna sick.
> ...


Honestly, I could do it. Just prefer not to. I mean, have you ever visited a lockdown area at a jail? ( Lunatics and death rowee's). Now thats gross.


----------



## Martie (Jun 3, 2008)

I think this will be an adjunct to OM - maybe to use every other day - when all is said and done. It is valuable in that it contains a variety of organs that I might not otherwise get and is inexpensive, but has an "issue" in that it's not clear how much of it there is and the amount may vary depending on what slops in there on a given day.

Ch3ckpoint, sorry to gross you out! It's really not too bad to work with. They freeze it and then saw 1/2-1 pound blocks off to sell. So I just put a block in a container to thaw and scooped out tablespoon-size servings into little sandwich bags to refreeze. Never had to actually touch it at all!


----------



## ladyluck (Jan 28, 2004)

Wheres this meat market at? great price!


----------



## Martie (Jun 3, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: ladyluckWheres this meat market at? great price!


Sorry - it's in New York - much too far from you, I'm thinking...


----------



## UConnGSD (May 19, 2008)

*Re: "Kennel Mix" Beef Hearts & Livers?*

Martie, I'm in Western NY too! Buffalo area actually. Your kennel mix looks like mine (just got it yesterday). I asked my supplier (maybe she gets it from the same place as you) for more details about what's in it. She said that it's steak shavings, pieces of heart and very small amount of OM and it's not just beef (even though it says beef kennel mix). It can also have lamb and goat in it as well. But it's basically MM with very small OM -- that's what she said.


----------



## Martie (Jun 3, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: UConnGSDMartie, I'm in Western NY too! Buffalo area actually. Your kennel mix looks like mine (just got it yesterday). I asked my supplier (maybe she gets it from the same place as you) for more details about what's in it. She said that it's steak shavings, pieces of heart and very small amount of OM and it's not just beef (even though it says beef kennel mix). It can also have lamb and goat in it as well. But it's basically MM with very small OM -- that's what she said.


I'm just east of Rochester - we're very close! The place where I got the kennel mix is a meat market/butcher where local farmers take their cows, pigs, sheep and goats for slaughter. They also cut and package venison for hunters in the fall. I have asked two different people there - both seemed surprised anyone wanted to know - it's just kennel mix - people feed it to their dogs - what's the big deal?








They both definitely said it's beef and composed of hearts, livers, kidneys, "etc." and it seems there's no telling how much of what. Wouldn't surprise me at all to learn there is actually sheep and goat in there on occasion.

Have you fed this before? I gave Luther a small amount last night and he loved it - but I'm thinking since it seems close to impossible to tell how much OM is in there, I will try it every other day - and slowly increase the amount to see what he will tolerate. On the other days, I can give him his "real" OM and he should get enough. We'll see how it goes!


----------



## UConnGSD (May 19, 2008)

Haven't fed it yet as I still have some stuff from last week that I want to finish (I'm anal about FIFO). I did give Wolfie a taste of it and he seemed to like it (unlike ground chuck from grocery stores, for which he's more take it or leave it).


----------



## ladyluck (Jan 28, 2004)

HMMM yep think NY is just alittle too far!!


----------

